# Update time.....



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all, I just wanted to give everyone an update! Things have been getting better between my wife and me:smthumbup:. Last weekend she actually told me that she does still love me, for the first time in six months! We still have issues on both sides to work on but I think I can finally see a light at the end of my tunnel. We have been physically separated for three months but that too may soon change, I still want to resolve some things before I take that step. Keep me and everyone else here on your prayer list, we all could use the help!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news Sirch. Keep us updated and keep moving forward. Good luck and Bless!!!


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Amp!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

That's great sirch. My wife and I are indeed on the right path. Don't forget, not only do you have to work on the relationship/marriage you have to work on "YOU." I found that once I really stepped back, I had a lot to work on before I even thought of taking a step back in.

Keep it up!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

